# Smoking a suckling pig



## sprinkle (Jun 27, 2008)

I moved my original post over here to the pork section to see if I would get some more info since it is coming down to the wire.  I came across here trying to find a recipe for my suckling pig that I will be smoking for my wedding this weekend. I have a chargriller with side box smoker. Got a 40lber before dressing and am not sure what it will weigh when my friend brings it down to me. I have heard of lots of varying times of how long this will take and figure I have found the right place for the answers. Any help would be greatly apprieciated. Thanks and cheers! Mike


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's hopin cowgirl doesnt mind me doing this.......http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...ck-pit_19.html


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 27, 2008)

Probably 6 to 12 hours, but it varies.  Will you be cooking split up the middle, or sewn back together?  If it was 40 lbs live wt, it will probably be between 25 and 30 lbs with head.  If head off maybe as little as 20.  Not much meat there.

Be careful not to overcook it, small pigs tend to be lean, so up the heat a bit and cook faster.  Close to 300*.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on the wedding by the way!!


----------



## sprinkle (Jun 27, 2008)

It will sewn back together and stuffed with apples,rosemary and cinnimon sticks.


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 27, 2008)

You'll probably lose 2/3 of the weight to waste. Skin, bone, fat, etc. So your looking at 12-15 lbs of meat.


----------



## sprinkle (Jun 27, 2008)

from Foodnetwork Canada. 
Ingredients: 
Smoked Rotisserie Pig With Root Beer Bbq Sauce 
1 x Suckling pig approx. 12 â€“ 14 pounds (5.44kg â€“ 6.35kg) 
12 cups apple wood smoking chips (3 litres) 
Rub 
1/2 cup ground black pepper (125ml) 
1/2 cup paprika (125ml) 
1/2 cup Turbinado sugar 
1/2 cup brown sugar (125ml) 
1/4 cup kosher salt (60ml) 
2 tbsp dry mustard (30ml) 
2 tsp cayenne (10ml) 
Basting Mop 
2 cups apple cider (500ml) 
1/4 cup brown sugar (60ml) 
2 tsp salt (10ml) 
1 tbsp cracked black pepper (15ml) 
1 tsp cayenne (5ml) 
1 tsp cinnamon (5ml) 
Root Beer BBQ Sauce 
1/2 cup root beer (125ml) 
1 cup ketchup (250ml) 
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice (60ml) 
1/4 cup fresh orange juice (60ml) 
3 tbsp Worcestershire sauce (45ml) 
1 1/2 tbsp brown sugar (22.5ml) 
1 tbsp molasses (15ml) 
1 tsp liquid smoke (5ml) 
1 x lemon zest and juice 
1 tbsp fresh grated ginger (15ml) 
1 tbsp fresh grated garlic (15ml) 
1/2 white onion grated 
Stuffing 
4 x gala apples, core removed and sliced 
3 sprigs rosemary 
2 x cinnamon sticks


----------



## laughingpanther (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your forthcoming marriage; good luck with the barbecue.


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds intersting.  I think that sewing it together makes it cook a bit slower most times, but I've never done that so I can't say for sure.  It makes sense anyway, there is less surface area for heat to contact.  Good luck on the pig and the marriage.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm really not familiar with your smoker, but when I use my 7' horizontal wood burner, it would take at *least* 8 hours for a pig that size.
I start with the ham end closest to the firebox end and switch ends half way through.
If you are leaving the head on, make sure the eyes are removed (they pop..lol) Also keep foil handy, if the ribs or ears are browning too quick, you can cover them

Use a drip pan, there will be a lot of grease. You can build a foil moat to contain the drippings or use a pan.
I stuff mine with onions, apples and brown sugar sometimes...

Before eating, make sure the pig rests for at least 20 to 30 minutes to redistribute the juices....it's worth the wait.

Congtratulations on the marriage!!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck sprinkle.  Welcome.


----------



## sprinkle (Jun 29, 2008)

Turned out great and VERY juicy! The backstraps melted like butter in your mouth. Took a total of 10 hrs at 220. Looking forward to the fall and doing a full size hog on the cider block method someone so nicely linked me to. Thank you all for the insight and suggestions and I am very happy I stumbled across these forums. Cheers! Mike


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 29, 2008)

Glad to hear it turned out well for you! The more of them you do, the easier they get.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 29, 2008)

Your a tease......





By imn88fan


----------



## sprinkle (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2811223...7605887657422/


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice....


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats on the wedding! Nice.  (Que looks great, too.)


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats.   Everythings looking good.


----------



## daveinflorida (Mar 28, 2014)

Cowgirl, so you see my smoker. Are you saying I could smoke, indirect, a suckling pig at 20 or 30 pounds and still be good in around 10 hours at 220 or higher?


----------

